# destroyer tuning questions



## jonrack (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm no expert, but if you lengthen the ATA, wouldn't that decrease the poundage? Just wondering cause mine is reading 67 lbs maxed out also (my ata is 1/8" longer than specs). But I don't think I want to mess with, it shoot fast and accurate.


----------



## X-SHOOTER (Feb 9, 2005)

mofarmboy said:


> i just got in my destroyer 340 i bought off of a fellow at member the bow shoots awesome but when i put it on the scale it read 67.7lbs maxed out. .the brace height is right on but the ata is almost a 1/2 short 32(1/8). any ideas on how to get it back into specs and the poundage back.


Both of my D350's came from the factory with an ATA of 32 3/8ths inches, but to answer your question, add 1 twist to each cable and you should be back to around 70 lbs. Add another or a half twist until you get to 70lbs.


----------



## PA Buckster (Jun 21, 2009)

When you say the brace height is "right on", what is the measurement? The ATA for a destroyer is 32 3/8, if you are at 32 1/8 you are only 1/4" short. Do you have 70 lbs limbs? What is the max weight from the birth certificate?


----------



## WTTLADDC (Dec 4, 2008)

*bt dest 340*

I just got a 340 and my max poundage was 68lb ,bc was 72.3,when i got the bow,was only set on 63, supposedly was brand new,looked unblemished,anyway cranked limbs down all the way,could only get 68,kinda puzzled me and shop pro.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

First, make usre your scale is correct. Everyone's scale can read a little different. After that, if you bow is a couple pounds light, add a few twist to each cable to bring the poundage up to 70 pounds.


----------



## gmark (Jun 15, 2010)

*Gotta ask*

Okay, I'm fairly new and also have a Destroyer. (350) I'm not confident in the "pro" shop I purchased it from. Hence, I'm now acquiring or making equipment to work on and tune my own bow. So, when you talk about "twist the cable" is this something that would require a bow press to relieve tension? I'm extremely interested in knowing all there is to know that you guys will share. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

gmark said:


> Okay, I'm fairly new and also have a Destroyer. (350) I'm not confident in the "pro" shop I purchased it from. Hence, I'm now acquiring or making equipment to work on and tune my own bow. So, when you talk about "twist the cable" is this something that would require a bow press to relieve tension? I'm extremely interested in knowing all there is to know that you guys will share. Thanks in advance.


Yes you will need a bow press to add/subtract twists from the string or cables. It's just what it sounds like: press the bow to relax the strings, take one side off the post and twist or untwist. Twisting the string will shorten the ATA, increase BH, and decrease draw weight. Twisting the cables will shorten the ATA, increase BH, and increase draw weight. If you want to change the draw weight without changing the ATA or BH, then put the same number of twists/untwists into *each cable* as you do the string. This will change the cam timing.

Typically, if the ATA is short, then the draw weight will be high, but if you have a short ATA and the draw weight is low, then untwist the string. That will push the ATA back to spec and increase the poundage (BH will decrease slightly, but probably not enough to matter). Hope this helps!! -Chris


----------



## gmark (Jun 15, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Great info. Thank you very much, Chris.


----------

